# Joining Odd Shaped Shelving



## mikegeig (Sep 28, 2010)

Howdy everyone, I've been a lurker for a while but decided to make an account when I was trying to figure out how to best create this shelf (a request from the wife, so saying "no" isn't an option  )

My biggest curiosity is how to make the "V" without it being super flimsy. Granted, this won't have to withstand someone standing on it, but I'd rather it not disintegrate either. I could use metal brackets, but I'd like to avoid that as much as possible.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would glue and screw the joint together. 2 1/2" or 3" drywall screws should hold that together just fine. If the shelves go into brick as shown you could drill into the mortar line and dowel the shelves to the wall. This would give it more support than anything.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, That is just a poor design.

If you added a back with sides, then you could make it stable.

As is, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## mikegeig (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I am anchoring it to drywall. A back board may help. Otherwise I agree that it is a nice idea even if the design is bad


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, it's a weak design*

You could make one change that would strengthen it however. If you extend the center shelf to the left so that the "V" is anchored in 2 places instead of only 1, that would help a great deal.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Geig said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am anchoring it to drywall. A back board may help. Otherwise I agree that it is a nice idea even if the design is bad


The design is better for a brick wall than it is for mounting of drywall.

You do not give any dimensions. It would be best if the width stretched over two studs to provide good support. I would think that you can work with the dimensions to get that stretch. Try to include the "v" over one stud.

As mentioned dowels into the studs will provide the weight carrying strength. Small dowels through the shelf and the load bearing dowels will prevent the shelves from sliding forward.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On drywall it would help to find the studs and put a fastener into the stud wherever possible plus put some construction adhesive on the back edge of the shelves when installing it. Once dry it would tear the rock off the walls before the shelf would come down.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is how one guy did it:

http://craftingitmyself.blogspot.ca/2013/06/love-shelf.html

I believe there are actually plans for building it out there but I can't find them right now.


----------



## mikegeig (Sep 28, 2010)

FrankC said:


> Here is how one guy did it:
> 
> http://craftingitmyself.blogspot.ca/2013/06/love-shelf.html
> 
> I believe there are actually plans for building it out there but I can't find them right now.


Awesome, that helps a lot!


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

With my tools, if I didn't want to use screws, I'd use dowels. Use a doweling jig to drill holes for dowels into the end of the V piece (drill them parallel to the piece itself, not worrying about the angle of the cut at the bottom), then use dowel markers to mark the locations of the holes on the base board. Drill the holes in the base using a drill press with the table angled to match the angle of the cut on the V.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

How about dadoing each end of the V into the horizontal shelves? You could use Bear Claws to hang the shelf....they would not be visible.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Open shelves with unattached "V"are what makes this attractive imho.
There are 2 horizontal full width shelves, bottom of "L" and below the "V".
Matching 3/4" X 3/4" cleat/screw rail here would give ample support with 4-6 screws to wall without changing anything.
They would be in the shadows in this pic and pretty much anywhere this is hung.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If it were my project to do I would make two separate pieces. Make the LO and the VE separate. Then take care to mount everything nice and neatly.


----------

